
The Biology of Music: Why we like what we like (2009) - bemmu
http://boingboing.net/2009/12/14/the-biology-of-music.html
======
brudgers
Direct link to paper:
[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0008144)

